# E29 or E26?



## Smot_poker (Nov 13, 2009)

So i received my ballast today that i got for a little less than $100 bucks (i'm really happy with the deal) but there is a teeny problem... the ballast came with the actual ballast, and then the cord that is meant to go to the socket. it didn't come with the socket, or the power cord. the power cord is something i can probably find in my garage, but i will need to go out and buy the socket. 

my question is this: i have a sunmaster 600 watt super hps bulb and i am wondering whether i need to buy the E29 or the E26 socket. which one will fit my bulb?


----------



## Smot_poker (Nov 13, 2009)

can anybody help? i don't want to buy the wrong socket.


----------



## Smot_poker (Nov 13, 2009)

nobody at all????? someone's got to know the answer.....


----------



## Growdude (Nov 13, 2009)

This is the socket its called Mogul base, not the medium just mogul base.
hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/HID-Sockets/995/


----------



## Growdude (Nov 13, 2009)

Should be E39


----------



## Smot_poker (Nov 14, 2009)

oh snap dude it took me like an hour to figure that out.... 

okay so the E26 is like regular cfl bulbs, and what i need is the E39 mogul socket which is for hps and mh. damn that took some time to understand...:confused2: :stoned: :stoned:


----------

